# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  M1Ts better than juice!

## Testsubject

I have done a few cycles before, it has been a full year since my last one, I decided to go buy some M1Ts and try them I really didnt expect much, but it has been for weeks so far (one more to go) my strength has skyrocketed and I have went up 21 pounds, I just gonna forget about juice and keep ccycling M1Ts off and on, those little pills are insane!! :Wink/Grin:

----------


## goose

Never done M1T.Technically it is one of the strongest AAS around.

How have the sides been?

Did you get blood work before the cycle?

Are the 21 pounds lean?

----------


## goose

One more thing.What is your dose and cycle length?

----------


## UberSteroids

One of the strongest AAS. Hmmm, interesting.  :Hmmmm:  Might look into that..in fact.. I will look into that.

----------


## goose

> One of the strongest AAS. Hmmm, interesting.  Might look into that..in fact.. I will look into that.




For sure,mg to mg it`s on another level to anything.This shit has a myotrophic (anabolic ) potency of 200 as compared to 26 for testosterone , making it over 7 times as anabolic.You like that?

----------


## ACE5HIGH

M1t I thought you couldnt get that for like the past 5 years now or something... 

Also... if im not mistaken you should be very concerned with cholesterol and liver issues?  :Hmmmm:

----------


## goose

> M1t I thought you couldnt get that for like the past 5 years now or something... 
> 
> Also... if im not mistaken you should be very concerned with cholesterol and liver issues?




Very true.It has some (if not) the worst sides in the game.You can get powder from places like china,then cap it.I would love to try this shit,but it is known as rat Poison.Thats why I asked the guy about blood tests.You really need to take blood tests before and after taking this hardcore ASS,and I mean hardcore.

----------


## Testsubject

> Never done M1T.Technically it is one of the strongest AAS around.
> 
> How have the sides been?
> 
> Did you get blood work before the cycle?
> 
> Are the 21 pounds lean?


the only side effect I have experienced are the odd headache, well actually I get headaches quite often, especially if i havent eaten in over two hours, as long as I eat every two hour I am fine, No I didnt get any blood work done before I started, Yeah the 21 pounds are extremely lean, not much water at all escpecially compared to the times ive cycle test and dbol and whatnot. I couldnt tell you my bf % because Ive never gotten it tested but, to give you somewhat of an idea, I train my abs maybe once a month and I have an 8 pak, I am genetically relly lean, thanks to my parents. I do eat fairly clean though as well. Ive really started to pay attention to what I eat and at what times i eat it, so Ive really noticed my muscles starting to grow Ive been training now for about 4 years am I am finally seeing the results I want i cant wait for the years to come.

----------


## Testsubject

> M1t I thought you couldnt get that for like the past 5 years now or something... 
> 
> Also... if im not mistaken you should be very concerned with cholesterol and liver issues?


M1Ts are not legal but a good friend of mine own a supplement store near my house and I can anything I want from him. Goose is right you (I) should get blood work done beofre and after which I am not doing. From what I understand they are really hard on your liver. But with diet and supplements you can decrease the chances of side effects.

----------


## Bojangles69

> Very true.It has some (if not) the worst sides in the game.You can get powder from places like china,then cap it.I would love to try this shit,but it is known as rat Poison.Thats why I asked the guy about blood tests.You really need to take blood tests before and after taking this hardcore ASS,and I mean hardcore.


Absolutely rat poison, but just a powerful as you say.
I quit yesterday on day 3. First time I got up to day 6.
Sides for me feel exactly like I was poisoned, pain EVERYWHERE, terrible headaches, anxiety, flu like symptoms. And thats after only 3 days of a low dose.
Im officially done with m1t for life. Going with Nordiol Select 300 anyday now when it comes in the mail.
Oh and for the record, m1t (even the legal gear brand) is easy as candy to get even now. You just need to know one place where it sells like hotcakes. A lot of the prohormones actually are still highly accessible.

----------


## Testsubject

> Absolutely rat poison, but just a powerful as you say.
> I quit yesterday on day 3. First time I got up to day 6.
> Sides for me feel exactly like I was poisoned, pain EVERYWHERE, terrible headaches, anxiety, flu like symptoms. And thats after only 3 days of a low dose.
> Im officially done with m1t for life. Going with Nordiol Select 300 anyday now when it comes in the mail.
> Oh and for the record, m1t (even the legal gear brand) is easy as candy to get even now. You just need to know one place where it sells like hotcakes. A lot of the prohormones actually are still highly accessible.


Yeah, see, it effects everyone differently, thats weird bro, too bad it didnt work well for you you would have made some serious gains from it.

----------


## max2extreme

> the only side effect I have experienced are the odd headache, well actually I get headaches quite often, especially if i havent eaten in over two hours, as long as I eat every two hour I am fine, No I didnt get any blood work done before I started, Yeah the 21 pounds are extremely lean, not much water at all escpecially compared to the times ive cycle test and dbol and whatnot. I couldnt tell you my bf % because Ive never gotten it tested but, to give you somewhat of an idea, I train my abs maybe once a month and I have an 8 pak, I am genetically relly lean, thanks to my parents. I do eat fairly clean though as well. Ive really started to pay attention to what I eat and at what times i eat it, so Ive really noticed my muscles starting to grow Ive been training now for about 4 years am I am finally seeing the results I want i cant wait for the years to come.


The only side effect you FEEL is headaches, but I **guarantee** you have a much higher blood pressure than before you started, even if you used "protectives". Also, your liver may not hurt, but its hurtin. out of sight, out of mind, basically. people dont understand that just because you dont feel sides, doesn't mean they arent there. Im not saying do or do not take m1t or sd, but you know what, steroids are actually safer than these "methylated chemical changed steroids to make them "legal"" supplements.

----------


## Testsubject

> The only side effect you FEEL is headaches, but I **guarantee** you have a much higher blood pressure than before you started, even if you used "protectives". Also, your liver may not hurt, but its hurtin. out of sight, out of mind, basically. people dont understand that just because you dont feel sides, doesn't mean they arent there. Im not saying do or do not take m1t or sd, but you know what, steroids are actually safer than these "methylated chemical changed steroids to make them "legal"" supplements.


Bro, I guarantee you I have higher blood pressure from the M1Ts too, and my liver is working over time as well, I know this, and Im not too worried about it. Those two problems, I bet, everyone will experience when theyre on M1Ts. I was more so talking about gyno, heavy water retention, acne, loss of appetiete, rage and all the shit. If the only things Ive noticed were headache from high bp and my liver taking a lil beating Id say im in good shape, compared to some guys who take this shit. And saying steroids are actually safer than this stuff is a pretty naive, what about Anadrol , Dbol , Tren , Suspension, Winny, all of those thing fall into the same bag as far as Im concered. If you saying that most Testosterone products are safe than these new fangled chems. then Id say your right, in some cases. Personally, Ive ran 1000mg of test and noticed less problems running my 20mg of M1ts per day, AND Ive gained quality muscle as well. Everyone does react differently though.

----------


## l2elapse

what supporting supps are you taking?

----------


## Testsubject

I just finished the M1Ts yesterday, this is what I ran.
M1T (20mg per day for 40 days)
Anator P70 (started it 4 weeks before I started the M1T and ended it 2 weeks before i ended the M1Ts)
Glutamine 
Multi vit
Potassium 
Protien powder

Now I am off the M1Ts and Anator P70 and Im taking T3 by nx care and testoplex from a Canadian company called Nutrition Your Way, its a natural testosterone booster /anti aromatase/milkthisle/ala all wraped up into one and kre alkaline from ultimate nutrition. I am taking an extra 250mg of milk thisle per day as well.
I am going to run that for four weeks and then take one week off and then jump back on the M1Ts again for anther 40 days.

----------


## donniebrasco

40 days seems a long time, doesnt it?

----------


## goose

> 40 days seems a long time, doesnt it?




Good question.Especially after only having 5 weeks break.

Will that PCT be OK? Why not throw in nolva,as you will be shut down hard?


Are you getting blood tests after the cycle,if so could you post the results?

----------


## ginkobulloba

I'm surprised there is still a demand for stuff. Now that's been classified the same as real steroids , it's just as illegal, so why even bother with it? Ok, with M1T it's potent as hell, the leader of the designer pack, but I would think you'd get as good if not better gains with less side effects on a proper cycle of juice.
Are companies still manufacturing this stuff?
I never used it, but had some experience with 1-AD and Gaspari's methyl-d. The 1-AD worked well for a 4 week cycle, put on some mass. That Methyl-D crap was the biggest waste of money, that was pure shit unless you pop them like candy.

----------


## Testsubject

Everyone runs them differently, Ive heard of guys running them for 40 days, Ive heard of guys doing two weeks on two weeks off two weeks on again, I know a guy who was running M1Ts at 50mg per day, he got f*cking huge! But the side effects were something I wouldnt want to experience. I ran 20mg per day, I could only imagine the strength and weight gain off of 50mg per day, geez. 

As I said above I have a friend who own a supplement store in my town, and hes ran M1Ts countless number of times, hes 38, and he does the exact same PCT and never has a problem, He used to be a powerlifter and he used to compete, he has done a shit load of crank, and, well, he owns a supp. store so he's done everything under then sun, so I trust his advice, he hasnt steered me wrong yet.

Ginkobulloba, bro, for my last cycle I ran 10 weeks of enanthate and 10 weeks of omnadren 500mg of each per week, and the amount of QUALITY muscle I gain was FAR better whlie I was on the M1Ts, ALOT less water bro, and the less water you gain while on cycle the less weight you will lose in the end. And yeah that melthy D shit Ive heard sucks, I think its more for ripping up as opposed to bulking up.

Goose, As I said above I think this PCT will do just fine, If i do notice any problems I can get my hands on some nolvadex no problem. I am not getting any blood work done this time around, but hearing you talk about it has got me thinking, I think next time I run the M1ts I am going to get blood work done before and after, just to see whats exactly going on.

----------


## max2extreme

> I'm surprised there is still a demand for stuff. Now that's been classified the same as real steroids , it's just as illegal, so why even bother with it? Ok, with M1T it's potent as hell, the leader of the designer pack, but I would think you'd get as good if not better gains with less side effects on a proper cycle of juice.
> Are companies still manufacturing this stuff?
> I never used it, but had some experience with 1-AD and Gaspari's methyl-d. The 1-AD worked well for a 4 week cycle, put on some mass. That Methyl-D crap was the biggest waste of money, that was pure shit unless you pop them like candy.


i agree gink.

----------


## gottibme

As far as oral aas,Anadrol aka a-bombs are about 20 times stronger than those,If you should try those I would try anadrol

----------


## gottibme

You should do injectables,alot better for your organs

----------


## goose

> As far as oral aas,Anadrol aka a-bombs are about 20 times stronger than those,If you should try those I would try anadrol



Sorry bro your wrong,anadrol is weaker.

The gains on anadrol is pure water.

----------


## Testsubject

> As far as oral aas,Anadrol aka a-bombs are about 20 times stronger than those,If you should try those I would try anadrol


Ive tried anadrol , a few years ago, I was running enanthate , a friend had some anadrol 50s on hand so I bought 20 days worth just to see how they worked, They got me really strong, really fast, they also gave me insane headache and got me way too moody, would never do them again. They are more of a power lifting drug if you ask me, the size and stregth comes and goes to fast from those to do someone who is trying to gain some quality mass any good, WAY too much water retention man.

----------


## jantg21

i had 2 bottles of m1t by ids and took 1 bottle at 20 mgs/ ed and loved it virtually no sides. i have 1 bottle left but it expires this month (12/06). does that mean its not good anymore or its just from here on out losing its potency?

----------


## C_Bino

> I'm surprised there is still a demand for stuff. Now that's been classified the same as real steroids , it's just as illegal, so why even bother with it? Ok, with M1T it's potent as hell, the leader of the designer pack, but I would think you'd get as good if not better gains with less side effects on a proper cycle of juice.
> Are companies still manufacturing this stuff?
> I never used it, but had some experience with 1-AD and Gaspari's methyl-d. The 1-AD worked well for a 4 week cycle, put on some mass. That Methyl-D crap was the biggest waste of money, that was pure shit unless you pop them like candy.


I dont understand ur reasoning here. 


> I'm surprised there is still a demand for stuff. Now that's been classified the same as real steroids, it's just as illegal, so why even bother with it?


 Ok so then why bother whith any illegal steroid ? Just because its illegal...like I said I dont understand your logic here.

Also you say with a "proper cycle of juice" Ok, tell me whats improper about using M1T?

----------


## FearlessFighter

> it expires this month (12/06). does that mean its not good anymore or its just from here on out losing its potency?


It usually means nothing, really. Manufacturers just HAVE to put a expiration date on the product and those are established by rough estimates.

----------


## jantg21

that is what i thought as well, im going to take it within the next 3 months anyways, was just wondering if it has and is losing potency?

----------


## Schwarzenegger

My buddy had gyno side effects from M1T's

----------


## FearlessFighter

> that is what i thought as well, im going to take it within the next 3 months anyways, was just wondering if it has and is losing potency?


I think the chance of that is absolutely minimal.

----------


## donniebrasco

> i had 2 bottles of m1t by ids and took 1 bottle at 20 mgs/ ed and loved it virtually no sides. i have 1 bottle left but it expires this month (12/06). does that mean its not good anymore or its just from here on out losing its potency?


i wouldnt risk it man, send it to me and i will dispose of it sensibly.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## jantg21

u had me for a second there .....................NOT, ill take my chances, lol

----------


## Testsubject

> i had 2 bottles of m1t by ids and took 1 bottle at 20 mgs/ ed and loved it virtually no sides. i have 1 bottle left but it expires this month (12/06). does that mean its not good anymore or its just from here on out losing its potency?


should be fine, shouldnt even lose any potency either, just use it up in the next couple months. You must have boughten it a long time ago for it to be expiring already, no. The bottle I bought was good for 3 years.

----------


## jantg21

yeah, somebody told me if it was still sealed it would keep better as well. i did buy it a long time ago, way before it was banned.

----------


## ginkobulloba

> I dont understand ur reasoning here. Ok so then why bother whith any illegal steroid ? Just because its illegal...like I said I dont understand your logic here.
> 
> Also you say with a "proper cycle of juice" Ok, tell me whats improper about using M1T?


What I'm saying is, when M1T, 1-ad, and all the other otc roids were still legal, I think the main reason for people taking them was that they were readily available and not illegal. I think most people who had reliable sources were not going to their local GNC and picking up M1T. This was a legal alternative to steroids . 

I'm not saying there's anything "improper" about using M1T, but if I am going to use gear and I have to get it on the black market, I personally would go for stuff that has more of a documented history and less side effects than the M1T which is known for being powerful stuff, but with harsh side effects.

----------


## Manpretty

im looking in to a new M1T that has an added ~150 andro component in it to combat the lethargic sides.......also in the profile of mythtest it say it would be good to add another strong angrogenic compound for a synergistic effect.....what would be good for this? its say 4ad but i wondering what you guys think of a dbol or ??????.....
ps is this hijacking ....if so ill start my own thread

----------


## Manpretty

ps i was thinking about dbol becasue it would act under a different mechanism than the M1

----------


## notorious_mem

good question for another thread.

----------


## UpstateTank

> ps i was thinking about dbol becasue it would act under a different mechanism than the M1


m1t is more or less derived from dbol

----------


## Manpretty

> m1t is more or less derived from dbol



it is?....im starting my own thread maybe you could comment there

----------


## Testsubject

M1Ts are much stronger than Dbol and then quality of weight they put on is way better. Ive tried both.

----------


## pwerfll1

email me please [email protected] thanx

----------


## suzuki99

weird when i did an m1t cycle i didnt experience such terrible sides i stacked with 4ad and took liver and heart supports. i plan to run another cycle if i find this stuff again

----------


## Manpretty

> weird when i did an m1t cycle i didnt experience such terrible sides i stacked with 4ad and took liver and heart supports. i plan to run another cycle if i find this stuff again


there is a sup that is called M1T (17alpha-methyl-4-androstene-3-one,17b-ol)
which you wont experience that many sides with.....whereas Methyl-1Testosterone is a potent steroid which you will (so ive heard) experience many side with

----------


## suzuki99

yeah i used the real m1t at 10mg a day for 4 weeks with 400mg a day of 4ad transdermal + necessary supplements and didnt experience terrible sides

----------


## Monsoon says

Yea I went up 20 pounds off of that stuff never did juice yet but that prohormone worked with minimal side effects besides my sac shrinkin a little, but my sac is now back to normal.

----------


## italianplayboy09

> it is?....im starting my own thread maybe you could comment there


yea bajan knows more about it, id ask him

----------


## Manpretty

dont think i need to man....did my research after i posted that....but thanks anyway

----------


## dkn

I was wondering can you just use m1t's to lose weight?

----------


## Reed

My friend digging up old threads is looked down upon, look at the date. No I wouldn't think it be possible to lose weight on M1t. Did you not read the thread? It is a bulking product, in other words this would be a horrible choice for losing weight cause it won't happen. Diet not drugs will cause you to lose weight.

----------


## Whitey94

Ok im 10stone 10 pounds , I Was reccomended dbol at first then a close friend who is a personal trainer said no to dbol and told me to use these instead. I have never touched steroids before. Just want to know what you guys think of doing this?

----------


## *Admin*

> Ok im 10stone 10 pounds , I Was reccomended dbol at first then a close friend who is a personal trainer said no to dbol and told me to use these instead. I have never touched steroids before. Just want to know what you guys think of doing this?



*Please continue to research and learn... you are underage so I will be suspending your account now... good day! *admin**

----------

